# Stories by Henry Sakaida



## Timppa (Jan 7, 2017)

Henry Sakaida is a well known aviation historian and writer.

Some of his articles:

Did Saburo Sakai force his foe to parachute?

Warren Cowen, Australian hero the Government refused to acknowledge

Saburo Sakai meets the SBD gunner who wounded him at Guadalcanal

Hiroyoshi Nishizawa: The truth about Japan's top fighter ace

The Kaneyoshi Muto famous 12 against 1 combat myth

Ki-100 vs. Hellcat-The dogfight that never happened

"Handsome Harry" Sasaki-Japanese interrogator

Who was that captured Japanese pilot I met in 1942?

A Fighter Pilot's visit from beyond

Murder or accident? The death of a Japanese fighter pilot

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2017)

Interesting stuff!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 8, 2017)

Very cool, many thanks


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Timppa (Feb 17, 2017)

A new one:

Sadaaki Akamatsu - Self proclaimed king of the Japanese fighter aces


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2017)

Good one!


----------

